# POST PICS OF YOUR TINY CHIS!



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I figured that I'd start my own "post pics" thread . So, everyone, post pics of your smaller chihuahuas- ones under 4lbs. Rylie feels bad because she can't jump off my bed, or play with the big dogs. She wants to see who else is little!


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

:wave: This is DeeDee. She's 3 years old in the pic and weighs 2 pounds 1 oz. She is the boss over my 4 lb. Chica. It's pretty funny to watch them.


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

Bailey is just a puppy just now but he is still very small!! He also gets annoyed because he can't jump on or off my bed!


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

Heres Gucci..she weighs 2.2 pounds


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Duttie is the other dog a schipperke? :shock:


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

Nope...Although I do think she is mixed with that. She is a puppy mill rescue, but I usually tell people shes a Chihuahua/Schipperke mix!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

We have two schips and then we got Elvis. We were never going to have any other breed of dog UNTIL we saw him. He was in this little cage at the pet store and we couldn't resist him. The schips have taken well to him. BlackJack, is a neatfreak. He was just cleaning Elvis' face .... he does that with his other brother Twain too. He can't stand if anyone has a dirty face! lol 


Does your schipphuahua have a tail? chierke? lol


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

aww thats cute!!

Yup she has a tail!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Here's a schip/chi mix I saw on dogster... 

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=72449&j=t


BTW, our schips are fascinated with Elvis' tail! lol They lead a very sheltered life and have never seen any dogs that aren't schips


----------



## duttie (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh that dog looks a lot like my dog Duchess!!


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, Jessie I think I high jacked your thread lol


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

LOL I am going to worsen the high-jacking of this thread to say that my parents have a Schipperke named Bear. He was originally my dog, but once I moved out, there was no way they were going to let me take him.  He is a really great dog. He doesn't have any tail - not even a stub. It is so funny to see him wag his whole tush while Bosco and Lola's tails are going crazy.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

We have one with the tiniest of a stub and one with no tail whatsoever like your Bear. 


After that short commercial interuption; back to our regularly scheduled programming... 8)


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Chi/Schipp mix is an interesting concept.  

And Tito *ALMOST* could have been in this thread. He's 5.5lbs right now. The itty bitty chis are so cute! I WANT ANOTHER CHI! AHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

You can see my little chis along with my bigger one in my avatar.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Love this thread! Your tiny Chi's are so cute! Gracie doesn't quite qualify, she weighs 5.5 lbs, but I've always been curious as to what it would be like to have an even tinier pup. 
A friend has a chi that weighs 3.5 lbs...I had no idea that there were many full grown chi's that weighed less than that :shock:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Cosette is 2 1/2 pounds and is one year old. She worries me sometimes about jumping on and off furniture but she's the healthiest chi I've ever had and is very active. I'm thinking of training her in agility, I think she'd do good but I'd probably get laughed off she's so little to be doing the jumps and stuff. 

Her sister Deedlit is about 8 pounds so I worry over them playing together but Deedlit seems to know how rough to get. Cosette's favorite to play with are Mom's chi puppies. Here are some pictures, a couple are a little old, I need to take new ones.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of my Chloe. She is two years old and just under 4pounds.  

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com










"chloes at three months old"









[/img]


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Here is Mini she went to her forever home, she now weighs 2lbs in this picture she weighs 8oz at 8 weeks :shock: She is out of Sissy's last litter.


----------



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

*Little Chi*

Here is Chassis she is 2 years and 2 months, she weighs 2.5. Every one thinks she a puppy.., she is the black & tan


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Everyone has such cute little chis!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero is almost 5 months and 2lbs 10oz currently



















Nemo was only estimated to be 2 1/2 lbs as a fullgrown adult (pic at almost 4 months)


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

i won't post a pic of my chi because she's definitely 8lbs :lol: 

all of your babies are SOOO cute though! :wave:


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

here's bonnie 10 months old and 2.9 pounds.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

This is Lexi, she's 10 months and weighs just below 3lbs.










Old pic of me


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Such adorable dogs, all of them!!!!  :wave: 

Here's my Billy boy... he's only 1,8kg:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Zero is almost 5 months and 2lbs 10oz currently
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG! I <3 ZERO! He is so precious!


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Halle is 3 pounds.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

sjc said:


> Here is a picture of my Chloe. She is two years old and just under 4pounds.
> 
> sandra
> www.chloescustomharness.com
> ...


Chloe is soooooo adorable. I love this photo of her in the pink sweater. I want a girly-girl! Why are they so hard to find? It seems that there are more Chi boys born than girls. Don't get me wrong, I love our grandson Chi. He's wonderful, but I want a girly-girl to put bows and dresses on!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

vixie doesnt qualify as shes 5lbs 4oz, but dodgers just over 3lbs...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(for size comparison) that was at 6 months he isnt much bigger than he was there


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

woody is 6 months old and under 4 pounds


----------

